# I got a VAT fine for a period i didnt work in



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello guys

Together with my wife we arrived to portugal in feb 2020, my wife fixed her self employed permit and her nif number, then we start working with this nif number, we issue our first invoice the end of feb with the portugues NIF without knowing that we should fill in the recibo verde thing, we said that we will invoice our client then we will go to ask in financas.

The thing is Covid lock down came, and we couldn't book an appointment, we start calling to book an appoinement but that time was so much presure on finacas and they give us an appoinement till august meaning this month, during this period we had no choice, so we keept invoiceing our client without fill in anything in recibo verde because even when we knew some information we didnt have teh password to access the web site, so now when we went last week to our appointmenet finally they gave us a password and when we acess we found two fines 

Fine for non filling in on time, we understood this 

but we got another one Called " DEMONSTRACAO DE LIQUIDACAO DE IVA " of 450 for the period of 1jan till 31 march wish is we only issue one invoice in that time 

i put all the invoices in the receibo verde now and i will compleat this way 

So if you guys can help me with my questions i will really appreciate it because i called some accountant it was really hard to give me the right info .


1 - What is this 450 that i have to pay ?
2- My client is in belgium, If i use the "article 6" in the VAT section in the receibo verde, i will not pay tax in on my income in portugal ?

Thanks a lot in advance for your help


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

In the absence of a declaração periódica for the first quarter of the year you have probably been assessed on the forecast turnover that would have been declared when the activity was opened, hence the €450.

By now the payment deadlines of these may have passed making them overdue, as is the 2nd quarter's return, so more fines and charges seem likely.

You should probably make the payments ASAP and start making corrective returns to begin the process of untangling the mess you're in.


----------



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

Ops, 

Well thank you so much RichardHenshall for your replay it helps so much and i hope if you have any invormation about "The article 6"?

Thank you so much


----------

